
Accelerators Become Networks for Alumni - sethbannon
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203406404578072840539856974.html
======
trekkin
Maybe. Or maybe this is just another plug - something accelerators are
increasingly good at. It's becoming hard to figure out when an article, even
in wsj or nytimes, is a hidden ad ("PR"), or genuine journalism.

~~~
paulsingh
500 Partner here: there wasn't any _plugging_ going on here. I'd bet folks at
the other firms mentioned will say the same thing as well.

------
TimPC
This is a great development. Good accelerators create better networks for
start-ups and are a much more useful time commitment for start-up founders.
Too much of an MBA program relies on past information unavailable to start-
ups. Accelerators provide useful skills in a compressed program that is much
friendlier to starting a business than an MBA.

